
Conscious consumerism is a lie - scribu
https://qz.com/920561/conscious-consumerism-is-a-lie-heres-a-better-way-to-help-save-the-world/
======
rhapsodic
_> Making series of small, ethical purchasing decisions while ignoring the
structural incentives for companies’ unsustainable business models won’t
change the world as quickly as we want. It just makes us feel better about
ourselves._

Exactly. And that's the whole idea, along with signalling one's virtue to the
rest of the world.

